# Are My Testicles Black ?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A man is lying in bed in the hospital, oxygen mask over his mouth and nose, still
sedated from a difficult surgical procedure. A young student nurse walks in the
room to give him a partial sponge bath. The patent tries to speak, but can barely
talk. "Nurse, are my testicles black?"

Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only here to wash
your upper body and feet."

Again, from behind the mask he struggles to ask, "Nurse, are my testicles black?"

Concerned that he may elevate his blood pressure from worry about his testicles,
she overcomes her embarrassment and pulls back the covers. She slowly raises
his gown, grasps his penis in one hand and his testicles in the other, lifting and
moving them around for a closer examination. Presently, she says, "I see nothing
wrong with them, Sir."

Obviously frustrated, the man pulls his oxygen mask aside, smiles weakly at the
young woman and speaks very slowly,"Thank you, nurse. That was very nice, but
please listen carefully...

"A r e - m y - t e s t - r e s u l t s - b a c k?"


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## wolfs_darkshadow (Jan 22, 2007)

!rolling !Devil_lol :uglyhamme


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I wish I was that patient. Boy i sure would have a G O O D T I M E YAHOOUE!!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:nono2:


----------

